# Ecg Video



## مهندسه طبيه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ​هذا مقطع فيدو عن ECGوهناك مقاطع اخرى عن : AV Block - Second Degree و:75:Ventricular Tachycardia :75:و Cardiac Asystole :75:و Ventricular Fibrillation 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Q62IxZnZgo


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم على هذه المواقع الطيبة 
وجزا الله خيرا كل من ساعد على نشر العلم والمعرفة لاخوانه المسلمين


----------



## المسلم84 (22 سبتمبر 2008)

الله يعطيكي العافية..


----------



## المهندسة البغدادية (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكورة
تسلمين


----------



## المهندسه زوله (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااا وجزاك الله خيرا...


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (24 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لكم والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## مهندسة جادة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا و وفققك الله لما يحب و يرضى و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## xdevilx_77 (25 سبتمبر 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## مآثر العاني (30 سبتمبر 2008)

عاشت ايدج تسلمين


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (30 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااااااااااا للجميع


----------



## احمد ستريك (3 أكتوبر 2008)

*بارك اللة فيك*

جزاك اللة خير


----------



## مهندسة جادة (4 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## belal-alsharaa (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووور جدا والله يبارك فيك


----------



## xdevilx_77 (12 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صلاح دراغمة (14 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكرالجزيل لكم


----------



## مهندسه طبيه (18 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعاً


----------



## سمية موسى (18 أكتوبر 2008)

_سبحانك لا علم لنا إلا ما علمتنا إنك أنت العليم الحكيم_


----------



## tdm (19 أكتوبر 2008)

يعطيك العافية ع الموضوع


----------



## المهندسة الطبية (21 أكتوبر 2008)

الــــف شـــكر


----------



## hamzatoon (3 ديسمبر 2008)

*الــــف* *الــــف **الــــف **شـــكر*


----------



## حسام علوي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله نتمنى المزيد


----------

